# Ooooops... i did it.....again.



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

This is what happens when I go shopping for one thing and leave with something completely different.









Geeez!......all I wanted was some new longer chrome lugs and a 5mm spacer. Well I got them alright....unfortunately they were attatched to new set of rims and tires so I had to buy it all together *sigh*. I am NEVER going to my local wheel shop for anything again!







........








Here are a couple more pics.....
I didnt have them on in any of these pics, but I have installed 5mm wheels spacers in the front to push the front wheels out just alittle more. It looks really good.








I just love how the rear wheels fill up the wheelwells with rubbery goodness



















_Modified by karloseos at 12:04 AM 9-15-2007_


----------



## darrellc2002 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (karloseos)*

That is pure hotness


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (darrellc2002)*

WICK3D........







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (karloseos)*

Makes a very nice difference.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (karloseos)*

Very nice, I like the look of the rims, and the way the wheels fill the wells. Good choice.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 3:21 PM 9-15-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (just4fun)*

Thanx you all for the compliments.
I have my sales guy to thank for this. 
I told him I wanted to keep the car simple but at the same time aggressive looking with a sportier looking wheel than the Lowenharts I had. He painstakingly checked for optimum offsets and wheel/tire sizes to maximize look and stance without giving my car the pushed out go-cart look. When he came to me and said he wanted to put a 20x10 with a 285/20 tire in the rear I was like..







youre kidding me right? That will never fit right







...My main concern was major rubbing in the rear.
Boy was I wrong.







. I did have some very very slight rubbing on very hard dramatic dips. but a quick adjustment of the coilovers up a 1/4 on an inch in the rear remedied it. 
The ride is definitely a little harsher but still takes bumps well and is more than bearable for me. .


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (karloseos)*

Not feeling it but as long as you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Not feeling it but as long as you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


And thats the only thing thats important http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_
And thats the only thing thats important http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









very true! I for one like the wheels, although they are a little wide for me too. But I love the pattern.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not sure I would want to trade up to any harsher ride, but the simple, open look of those wheels looks nice!
BTW, I asked Dayton Wheels about _wire wheels_--no luck for the Eos








William
ps. I'll bet those wheels are easier to clean than the more complicated ones being offered too.


_Modified by kghia at 5:01 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
very true! I for one like the wheels, although they are a little wide for me too. But I love the pattern. I'm not sure I would want to trade up to any harsher ride, but the simple, open look of those wheels looks nice!
BTW, I asked Dayton Wheels about _wire wheels_--no luck for the Eos








William
ps. I'll bet those wheels are easier to clean than the more complicated ones being offered too.

They are much easier to clean. Even easier than the Lowenharts I had on before, because of the skinnier spokes and simpler design. I can even wash inside the "barrel" of the wheels better now
Yeah, they are kinda wide







I guess I'm trying to push the limits alittle with this car. But trying to keep it tasteful and simple.


----------



## fent16 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (karloseos)*

They look amazing..good job !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_
They are much easier to clean. Even easier than the Lowenharts I had on before, because of the skinnier spokes and simpler design. I can even wash inside the "barrel" of the wheels better now
Yeah, they are kinda wide







I guess I'm trying to push the limits alittle with this car. But trying to keep it tasteful and simple.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (fent16)*

very nice!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

Where in Houston are you going for wheels?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_Where in Houston are you going for wheels?

I go to Wheel and Tire Master on Veterans Memorial Dr.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (karloseos)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HayLo (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Ooooops... i did it.....again. (karloseos)*

Hey thats not a stock spoiler is it? Where did you find it?


----------

